# help new hamster owner with poss poorly hamster!!!



## ksr (Apr 21, 2008)

hi i need bit of advice.
had 1st hamster few months ago & it died of wettail. Disinfected cage etc and have got a new hamster couple of weeks ago. It seems more lethargic tonight and I have just noticed that its fur round its bottom doesnt look as 'clean' as the rest of it. It doesn't look matted or wet but looks like it may have been a bit wet & dried...not too sure. Anyhow not sure if I am over worrying because of last hamster or not. After the last one died the pet shop told me that if I felt this one was under the weather or possibly getting wettail to give it orange juice in its water & also pieces of orange juice. I have trawled the net & have not found any other advice even close to this so have they told me utter rubbish? Dont want to make it poorly & cant take it to vet till morning....can anyone help????


----------



## Spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

The pet shop have told you utter rubbish I'm afraid, giving your Hamster citrus fruits will not help the situation at all, they are not supposed to have these at all.

Your Hamster will need to see the vet, he will most likely give you some Baytril, which is an antibiotic, and most likely something to replace the good bacteria in your Hamsters gut. If you don't get that try offering him or her some probiotic yogurt to help. Try and keep the Hamster drinking, dehydration is the biggest worry.

I hope they will be ok.


----------



## ksr (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, 
Took hanster to vets this morning and he does have wettail. At least we have caught it early so fingers crossed. Have complained to the pet shop about them advising oranges & orange juice and they have admitted they were wrong and have offered to reimbuse the vet fees!!! 
Thank you for advice.


----------



## latinkid12 (Oct 17, 2009)

awww. hope he gets better!!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no 
please update after vets appointment, hope he's okay! - haha missed the bit where he's actually been!
hope he makes a quick and full recovery x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope he gets over this horrible illness, poor little boy and poor you having to go through this twice.


----------

